# 19 Years Ago Today



## Warchief (Oct 3, 2012)

Lest We Forget

Nineteen Years ago today, American and Allied Forces were fighting and dying in Mogadishu Somalia.The battle resulted in approximately 20 deaths, 80 wounded, and 1 US helicopter pilot captured. US sources estimate between 1,500 and 3,000 Somali casualties, including civilians; The casualties included:
*Name **Age **Action **Medal*

*1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta*​*MSGT Gary Gordon *33 Killed defending the crew of _Super Six-Four _Medal of Honor, Purple Heart
*SFC Randy Shughart *35 Killed defending the crew of _Super Six-Four _Medal of Honor, Purple Heart
*SSGT Daniel Busch *25 Crashed on _Super Six-One_, mortally wounded defending the downed crew
Silver Star, Purple Heart
*SFC Earl Fillmore *28 Killed moving to the first crash site Silver Star, Purple Heart
*MSG Timothy "Griz" Martin *38 Mortally wounded on the Lost Convoy Silver Star, Purple Heart. 
*SFC Matt Rierson* Killed on October 6, 1993 by a mortar which landed just outside the hangar Silver Star, Purple Heart
​*3rd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment*​*CPL Jamie Smith *21 Mortally wounded with the pinned-down force around crash site one
Silver Star, Purple Heart
*SPC James Cavaco *26 Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart
*SGT Casey Joyce *24 Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart
*PFC Richard "Alphabet" Kowalewski *20 Mortally wounded on the Lost Convoy, died later that day
Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart
*SGT Dominick Pilla *21 Killed on Struecker’s convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart
*SGT Lorenzo Ruiz *27 Mortally wounded on the Lost Convoy, died en route to a hospital in Germany Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[
​*160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment*​*SSG William Cleveland 3*4 Crew chief on _Super Six-Four_, killed Silver Star, Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device 
Purple Heart
*SSG Thomas Field *25 Crew chief on _Super Six-Four_, killed Silver Star, Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device,
Purple Heart
*CWO4 Raymond Frank *45 Copilot of _Super Six-Four_, killed Silver Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device,
Purple Heart
*CWO3 Clifton "Elvis" Wolcott *36 Pilot of _Super Six-One_, died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, 
Purple Heart
*CWO2 Donovan "Bull" Briley *33 Copilot of _Super Six-One_, died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, 
Purple Heart

*2nd Battalion 14th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 10th Mountain Division*​*SGT Cornell Houston *31 Killed on the rescue convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device,
de Fleury Medal, Purple Heart 
*PFC James Martin Jr. *23 Killed on the rescue convoy Purple Heart

*Malaysia*

*19th Battalion, Royal Malay Regiment of the Malaysian Army*​*PFC Mat Aznan Awang *?? Killed when his vehicle was hit by an RPG on October 3
Seri Pahlawan Gagah Perkasa


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP WARRIORS.....


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2012)

I will say a prayer for Gary and Tim, leave Brad alone today and raise a toast to all the fallen this evening.

Thanks R, and I'm puposefully not using Chief, my Brother...  is it dusty in here?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for keeping the memory of these brave warriors alive. May their souls be at rest.


----------



## pardus (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP guys. Thank you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 3, 2012)

Rest In Peace............


----------



## dknob (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys dont forget SFC Matt Rierson (Delta)


----------



## Poccington (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warriors.

To those of you who knew some of those warriors personally, my thoughts are with you today.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 3, 2012)

May They Rest In Peace!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for making this post, Chief. RIP warriors.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 3, 2012)

May they rest in peace. 

Just got back from the VFW commemorating these fine men.


----------



## Worldweaver (Oct 3, 2012)

Raising a toast to these Warriors.

Rest in Peace


----------



## ManBearPig (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 3, 2012)

Talk about the very definition of Uncomon Valor. Rest well in the hall of Valhalla, Warriors.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for posting.  Never forget.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warriors. We will always remember your sacrifice.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 3, 2012)

Remember watching it unfold, uncommon valor was a common characteristic that day.


----------



## rlowery60 (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Warriors


----------



## policemedic (Oct 3, 2012)

MSG Gordon and SFC Shughart are personal heroes of mine.


----------



## CDG (Oct 4, 2012)

RIP Warriors.  Your Service and Sacrifice are not forgotten.


----------



## tova (Oct 4, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Rapid (Oct 5, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2013)

It is October 3rd again.  Never forget.


----------



## JHD (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP Gentlemen and thank you.  Godspeed.


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2013)

Men like these are the reason I still believe in anything.

From a grateful nation...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP fellas...


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2013)

Gary, thanks for everything you taught me.  Blue Skies my brother, Blue Skies.  DOL


----------



## CDG (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Warriors.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2013)

I think about these men often.  RIP you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## SIG (Oct 3, 2013)

Rest In Peace.. Many heroic stories from that day. However, I think it is MSG Gary Gordon and SFC Randy Shughart who stand out as shining examples of doing good for your fellow man.

The world would be a fantastic place if there were more like them.


----------



## elle (Oct 3, 2013)

RIP and Thank You


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 3, 2013)

Rest In Peace, you will always be remembered...blue skies.


----------



## Diomitus (Oct 4, 2013)

Rest Easy Warriors.   We got the watch.


----------



## Red Ryder (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna be a piece about the battle this Sunday on 60 minutes. Hoot will be interviewed.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Never forgotten...


----------

